# 2014 Halloween Classic @ NORCAR!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This year's Halloween Classic @ NORCAR will be Oct. 31, Nov. 1, and Nov. 2

Our Main sponsor is : Tuning Haus! 

http://www.tuninghaus.com

Here's the classes we will be running:

1/12 17.5
1/12 13.5
1/12 mod
1/12 "spec" (NORCAR rules)

TC 17.5
TC 13.5
TC Mod
(Jaco spec tires will be used for all TC classes and must be purchased at track, 23.00 per set, 45.00 for 2 sets)

WGT 13.5

F1 21.5
(A spec tire will be used for F1, Tamiya #1031 and Tamiya #1032 with stock inserts, rims are open choice, does not have to be purchased at track, but will have to be checked in.)

USGT 21.5
(Gravity R/C, Ride spec tire will be used for the USGT class and must be purchased at track, 23.00 for a set)
VTA 25.5

A rules package will be posted later on 

$40.00 first class
$30.00 each additional class

PLEASE include transponder numbers, VTA/USGT National points numbers, t-shirt size, and who you would like to pit by!!

Send P.P. to : [email protected]

SXT will be the handout traction for the event.
Each racer will receive a bottle of traction and cleaner.

Extra t-shirts available for $17.50 at the track.

Lipo sacks are manditory

Pit spots are 3' wide, plan to go up with your pits!

There will be a solder station for all to use.

Rules:


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Mr. Proactive?


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

Looking forward to it Wayne. Should be a good time.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Mr. Proactiv?


Have you seen his infomercial?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First post has been updated.

Entries are now open.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

paid :thumbsup:


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

as of 2pm, we're more than 1/3 full and entries are still coming. get your entry in ASAP so you don't get closed out! remember last year???

thanks,
brian


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

almost 1/2 way there, don't get caught with your pants down!


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

I signed up first thing this morning.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

we are officially half full after one day. tomorrow could do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Entry refundable with reasonable lead time if I can't make it?


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

only 34 pits spots left!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Money sent for USGT and F1.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Lessen said:


> Entry refundable with reasonable lead time if I can't make it?


Sorry, entry fees are non-refundable, but you could sell your spot easily I'm sure.


we have 24 pit spots left as of Sunday evening


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

here's the official confirmed entry list as I know it:

Andrew Hardman
Andrew Knapp
Bill Eisenhard
Bill Jeric
Brad Mergy
Brankica Ferron
Brian Wedge
Chris Corven
Chris Vogan
Chuck Lonergan
Chuck Mackin
Chuck Smith
Cody Woods
Corey Groves
Daniel Cook
Daniel Otterbach
Daniel Pawling
Dave Berry
Dave Kuhart
David Franklin
Dimitrius Mejias
Dominic Blackstock
Dwight Smith
Ed MacLean
Eric Anderson
Eric Lee
Geoff Ferron
Jeffrey Moczynski
Jerry Perez
Jim Piersol
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Joe Trandell
John Tortorice
Juwan Hunter
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Lee Harpe
Max Buca
Mel Parsons
Michael Jones
Michael Thurston
Mike Buca
Mike Hanulec
Mike Pizzuti
Mike Pulfer
Nate Wagner
Orlando Ledesma
Paul Ciccarello
Paul Lemieux
Philip Vertrees
Quinn Moon
Ray Klebanow
Rob King
Robbie Dodge
Robert Dirla
Robert Shuchman
Ron Ferguson
Ron Goetter
Ron Mick
Sean Bushnell
Shawn Rayfield
Steve Dunn
Steve Radecky
Steve Schuttenberg
Steven Stewart
Stuart Patrick
Todd Bigelow
Tony Carrubba
Tony Williams
Vicky Carrubba
Walter Arthur
Wayne Gerber
Willie Thomas
Zach Schuttenberg
Zachary Donathen

By the way...Dirla won registration


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

My name is missing!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Adam B said:


> My name is missing!


No sir. Your name is Adam! :thumbsup:

-Captain Obvious


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Hustler said:


> No sir. Your name is Adam! :thumbsup:
> 
> -Captain Obvious


Good one!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

14 spots left and Adam has been found :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

It really says a lot about the track and the event when it can sell out a race 2 1/2 months ahead of time. Fantastic work gentlemen.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Entry list:

Adam Bucholtz
Andrew Hardman
Andrew Knapp
Bill Eisenhard
Bill Jeric
Brad Mergy
Brankica Ferron
Brian Wedge
Brian Wynn
Chris Corven
Chris Doseck
Chris Vogan
Chuck Lonergan
Chuck Mackin
Chuck Smith
Cody Woods
Corey Groves
Dave Morrow
Damon Converse
Daniel Cook
Daniel Otterbach
Daniel Pawling
Dave Berry
Dave Kuhart
David Franklin
Dimitrius Mejias
Dominic Blackstock
Donna Gura
Dwight Smith
Ed MacLean
Eric Anderson
Eric Lee
Geoff Ferron
Jeffrey Moczynski
Jerry Birchfield
Jerry Perez
Jim Piersol
Jim Wu
Joe Klebau
Joe Roach
Joe Trandell
John Tortorice
Josh Cyrul
Josh Hohnstein
Juwan Hunter
Ken Miller
Keven Hebert
Lee Harpe
Max Buca
Mel Parsons
Michael Jones
Michael Thurston
Mike Buca
Mike Hanulec
Mike Pizzuti
Mike Pulfer
Nate Wagner
Orlando Ledesma
Paul Ciccarello
Paul Lemieux
Perry Caswell
Philip Vertrees
Quinn Moon
Ralph Morella
Ray Klebanow
Rick Smith
Rob King
Robbie Dodge
Robert Dirla
Robert Shuchman
Ron Ferguson
Ron Goetter
Ron Mick
Sam Nelson
Sean Bain
Sean Bushnell
Shawn Rayfield
Steve Dunn
Steve Radecky
Steve Schuttenberg
Steven Stewart
Stuart Patrick
Todd Bigelow
Tony Carrubba
Tony Williams
Vicky Carrubba
Von Perry
Walter Arthur
Wayne Gerber
Will Jossens
Willie Thomas
Zach Schuttenberg
Zachary Donathen


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

PLEASE NOTE: ENTRIES TO THE HALLOWEEN CLASSIC ARE NOW CLOSED. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT!

If you'd like to get on the waiting list, please email me with your name, classes and t-shirt size to [email protected]


Thanks!!!
Brian


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Unbelievable


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

No Bill Sydor???


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> No Bill Sydor???


Here's your opportunity to keep a Classic tradition alive. New in 2014, the Pseudo-Sydor Slam featuring his understudy, Mister Klebau! Is he as flexible? Is he as supple? Is he as willing? Frankly, no, but any port in a storm is a good port. Thanks, Joe!

-Sean


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lot of names missing that I would like to see there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Lot of names missing that I would like to see there.


It's hard to believe who didn't make it... All that counts is you're the first name on the list!!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here is the waiting list as it stands:
Brent Klingforth
Kyle Klingforth
Ian Ruggles
Adam Hutchison
Keith Bilanti
Al Bella
Bob Markek
Nate Northrup
Skip Starkey

These are in the order received. We will make a decision on pit spots soon to see if we can possibly fit more in.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Sent you an email to put Me an Jake on the list.

Doug K.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

With the days growing closer I had to do a best guess on TC tires.
Most people signed up for 1 class and want to add additional on Friday when they get here. It made it tuff to guess how many tires, but we will have 200 sets on hand. With a 2 set limit per class I hope that covers everyone 

USGT tires wasn't as bad, we'll have 40 sets on hand.

There were about 18 people who didn't put down a t-shirt size, so I guessed on that too... small.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I would look like a freakin sausage in a small.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

sg1 said:


> There were about 18 people who didn't put down a t-shirt size, so I guessed on that too... small.


Man things must have really changed in RC since I got out... Small T-Shirts for all? 



RICOTHOMAS said:


> I would look like a freakin sausage in a small.


Ah, wait, this makes more sense to me. Seems things are more like they used to be than Wayne's post made them sound.


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Me and Jake are in!!!


----------



## nate.wagner (Feb 11, 2014)

The time is nearing folks. We have 3 races at The Gate left to go before the Classic, all will be road course. Come on out and get some precious track and tuning time in so you aren't left scrambling on the big weekend. 

Take note that one of the 3 races left is a 2 qual Weds nighter on Oct 22nd; which is part of the FRP Series. Doors open @ 4:30pm racing @ 6:30pm for that race, the other two are normal Sat times (9am open, 1pm race).

If you haven't yet, head over to our Facebook page and give it a like in order to stay abreast of breaking news and the schedule. There might be some provocative pictures of certain club members as well.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/NORCAR-RC-Racing-at-The-Gate/203798072974647?sk=timeline


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

nate.wagner said:


> The time is nearing folks. We have 3 races at The Gate left to go before the Classic, all will be road course. Come on out and get some precious track and tuning time in so you aren't left scrambling on the big weekend.
> 
> Take note that one of the 3 races left is a 2 qual Weds nighter on Oct 22nd; which is part of the FRP Series. Doors open @ 4:30pm racing @ 6:30pm for that race, the other two are normal Sat times (9am open, 1pm race).
> 
> ...


Too bad I am going to be out of town for two of them... 

I'll be there for the 18th you boys have fun at the other two. 

Oh, and I simply cannot un-see that pic.... :freak: :wave:


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Im sure I missed it, but what time does the doors open and racing start Sat. and Sun. ?



Thanks Doug K.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Friday: 
10am open (10am till 8pm open/controlled practice, 8pm till 10pm late arrival practice)

Saturday:
7am open, first qual. at 10:30am (3 rounds)

Sunday:
7am open, last qual. at 8:30am, then into mains.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I talked to my wife yesterday about being in Cleveland for three days over Halloween, after she got done laughing, I got the opinion it would not be a good idea.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*D3.5 17.5*

Remember that the race only allows roar legal motors. If it's not on the list, it can't be ran. Tech will be looking for this.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

What if it is listed as a ROAR motor?

REV1602TM - ROAR Spec Kill Shot 17.5 Brushless Motor 

What are the part number for the 3.5 - 17.5 motors that are sold at the track?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

There is no D3.5 motors for sale at the track since after the first of the year. You haven't been able to race a lot, so you probably missed the change. Your Kill Shot motor is legal. If it is on the roar list, you are fine. But I believe the D3.5 motors that have been removed early this year (end of march) were the 17.5 and 13.5. These are the black and purple motors, where the kill shot is gold/blue.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a reminder. The Gate can not accept credit/debit cards. I know this takes some people by surprise so its just a fair warning.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Adam B said:


> There is no D3.5 motors for sale at the track since after the first of the year. You haven't been able to race a lot, so you probably missed the change. Your Kill Shot motor is legal. If it is on the roar list, you are fine. But I believe the D3.5 motors that have been removed early this year (end of march) were the 17.5 and 13.5. These are the black and purple motors, where the kill shot is gold/blue.


Thanks for the info Adam.

Yeah... missed out on a lot of stuff and good racing.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Ok Everyone,

Just a few days away till the 2014 HC @ NORCAR presented by Tuning Haus!

Just a few things to remember that have been brought up already:

Spec tires for TC and USGT (must be purchased at track, 2 sets TC per class, 1 set USGT)
F1 tires can be brought in, but must be checked in (1 set only)
Lipo sacks manditory
NORCAR is cash only (cash is good!)
Soldering station will be set up (trying to keep power consumption down)
Tire trueing area is set up / air station for blowing off cars
3' wide pit spots
You must check in, add classes, and pick up tires prior to setting your pit up
Complete rules package is on first post and will be handed out at sign in
SXT traction only, will receive a free bottle at sign in and more available at a reduced rate

If there's any questions feel free to post them or PM me


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

The layout looks great guys! Great work. To bad I am going to have to miss this one...


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

So question for you Alter Ego drivers... With the Lipo Sack being required how are you securing you battery to the car? Are you using the O-Ring that comes in the kit? Tape? Some other method? 

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

ccm399 said:


> So question for you Alter Ego drivers... With the Lipo Sack being required how are you securing you battery to the car? Are you using the O-Ring that comes in the kit? Tape? Some other method?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris


Chris,
People use both. I use the O ring but I put a spacer under the shock so I can take out the battery without popping the shock off. I have seen others that need the shock popped off to remove the battery, servo tape the battery in without removing and strapping tape.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ccm399 said:


> So question for you Alter Ego drivers... With the Lipo Sack being required how are you securing you battery to the car? Are you using the O-Ring that comes in the kit? Tape? Some other method?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris


Servo tape 

Then put the whole car in a sack!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Servo tape
> 
> Then put the whole car in a sack!


You must have a large sack... Wait, that sounds bad... 

Thanks for the replies guys,

I have the battery servo tapped in now but I was looking for options. Sounds like a "full size" lipo sack might be the best bet. 

Chris


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Found this on eBay, big enought to put the whole car in

action number 281453479462 $39 bucks


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks!

Interesting option.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

ccm399 said:


> So question for you Alter Ego drivers... With the Lipo Sack being required how are you securing you battery to the car? Are you using the O-Ring that comes in the kit? Tape? Some other method?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris


I just use the o ring to secure the battery pack, but I never hit anything anyway!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Mackin said:


> I just use the o ring to secure the battery pack, but I never hit anything anyway!


Well, I can't claim that type of performance just yet...  I guess I'll continue to servo tape the battery in until I can stop hitting things. :freak:

Chris


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Almost time.......

1st classic since running back in the old gate in the basement....

God - flash backs of paragon and about passing out when you went outside from fresh air!!!!!!!! 

Got a can to bring to just crack open and drift away. LOL...


Any sneak peak of the shirts?????


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Mmmmm Paragon, my favorite Cologne,


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I would hang the applicator from my mirror in my car as an air freshener.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Its here....

:devil:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Have fun everybody!


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Its here....
> 
> :devil:





Lessen said:


> Have fun everybody!


Agreed! Next year maybe I'll be able to join in on the fun. :thumbsup:

Chris


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Best one of the day....


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Couple more decent ones:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Few More:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

This one might be better than the 1st depending on what you like. I had a hard time making my mind up which one should be chosen as the "best". 

Here you go:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Link to all the shots. Not all are great but I only had a few that were "ok" of some cars. 

Enjoy!

Pics!

Chris


----------



## redrider1940 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Results*

Are the results being posted anywhere?


----------



## DougK (Apr 20, 2008)

Great weekend, Crew at the Gate Rocks!!!!!!!! You guys n gals are the best!!!

Thanks Doug Keener


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to give the title of "Best shot of the day" to this one... There are some that are technically better but just the fact that I got one of these 1/12th mod missiles in the frame and at the right speed made me smile.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Good shot of a battle for position in the USGT A-Main:


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Couple more from today:





Another 1/12th bullet...


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is the link to the full upload from today:

PICS!

Enjoy.

Sorry I could not cover all the mains. If you don't see your car I probably just didn't get a good shot of it. Sorry about that... I try my best to get all cars in a race. 

Chris


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Had a rough start and qualifying but you GUYS helped me out and turned it around!!! 15 laps in the first 3 qualifiers had me about ready to throw in the towel and be spectator and help the track out.

Thanks again and that is why the track is such a great place to run.

Everyone lends a hand and helps each other out to better themselves and others. Learned lots of stuff this weekend that I did not know.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Great pics Chris. I hope everybody had a great time and to see you in the future. Once thanks for your support.

chuck


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

More pics up on the NORCAR FB page.


----------



## ccm399 (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks guys for using one of my pics on your FB page. Truly honored. 

If you guys need/want any of the hi res (but still grainy) originals please let me know. 

Chris


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

The Classic was another great race event. I hope everyone that was there had a great time and made it home safely.


----------

